# Something For the Ladies



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

If you carry a camera, have a look at this. 
Now you can attach your camera, in style, to many things in the outdoors.










You can also email me for more details: [email protected]


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

I just noticed I missed something when I made a Font Size change.
The emial address is one letter off.

This is correct: [email protected]


----------



## CRISSMAN6903 (Mar 11, 2011)

Nice! They have these on the market already but are big and bulky. This is pretty compact and sweet.


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

*For example....*

A *Limb *can *double as a tripod*.











*Clip-Shot *weighs only *1 ounce*, but will *easily hold 20 ounces*.

Go here for customer feedback and more details: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1835355

*$15  TYD*


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

*Built To Last!!!*

I didn't use a *PINK *one last fall for this, but it will work exactly the same.


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

:bump:


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

I had hoped to get some Feedback from some of you Ladies...

*What do you think? *


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

My daughters thought it was a good idea to get these anodized in PINK. ???


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

*For Every Season...*


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

WoW! 

Already down 5 pages in 8hrs. This is one busy section.
I was hoping to get some feedback from the Ladies out their. 
By the looks of it, we may have plenty put together.

So, tonight we will clear our kitchen table from the PINK Clip-Shot assembly line, and have dinner instead.

Thanks for looking....


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

:bump:


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

*SPECIAL PRICE*

*$15* tyd

Be sure to indicate PINK!!!


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

I would guess maybe try listing this in the ladies section? FWIW I have one in blue and have used it more times than I can count over the past 2 years.


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

*Thanks Bnbfishin for the tip and also the update on how things have been working out!*


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

Bnbfishin said:


> ...I have one in blue and have used it more times than I can count over the past 2 years.


*Priceless Feedback, Thank You!*

Go here to see a short video clip of how easy it works: (sunset on a mountain top 3/9/13) https://www.facebook.com/montanaclipshot


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

You're welcome! This is a pic I took last Nov. using the Clipshot. It isn't a trophy buck by the standards of most but I was able to get the shots taken with the help of the Clip Shot. If I didn't have it these in the field pics would never have been possible without a lot of luck trying to balance a camera on something or having someone else there to take the photo.

I have also used this on vacation with my family to get everyone in the picture without having to ask someone else to try to use my digital camera and not screw it up


----------



## Rolexdr (Jan 24, 2012)

Great idea in pink more so if I forget it I can find it in be woods


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

*That is True!*


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

:bump:


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

Go here for more Feedback about my little tripod alternative:

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1835355


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

:bump:


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

*An Arrow as a Tripod?*

*It's as easy as this!*







*...Don't Get Left Out!*


----------



## BrandiW (Apr 16, 2013)

I think its a great product, just from what I can see in the pictures ( and I LOVE the pink ). I don't have budgeted for such a thing but if I did I'd buy one. There's no end to the possibilities, with the exception of the "clamper", does it have some kind of universal clamper/gripper/grabber attachment? It would also go well with my pink camera :smile:


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

Thank You for Posting your thoughts. 
The Clip was designed to clamp to both round and square objects.


----------



## Timinator (Feb 10, 2012)

So are they $20 or $15 like on the other thread?


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

Timinator said:


> So are they $20 or $15 like on the other thread?


* $15* -- *including shipping.*


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

:bump:


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

*Not just any "Mug-Shot" !!!*

*Another common item for connecting your camera!!!

At Home or around the Camp... *


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

*Back Home or at the Office...*

*Connect your camera to a 3-Ring Binder!!! *


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

*Maybe PINK is not as popular as I thought...*

I had hoped to see more feedback from gals who prefer PINK.

Would any of these color choices suit you?









*Built to last!!!*

*$15* incl. Shipping


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

:bump:


----------



## Carbon One (Nov 4, 2007)

You have a purple one?? Pm me if you do


----------



## MN_Chick (Jul 13, 2008)

Sorry, I just don't like pink. And honestly- I get tired of everything being designed for us only being offered in pink. I like blue, purple, red...

The other colors would be great. But I wouldn't buy the pink.


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

MN_Chick said:


> Sorry, I just don't like pink. And honestly- I get tired of everything being designed for us only being offered in pink. I like blue, purple, red...
> 
> The other colors would be great. But I wouldn't buy the pink.


*Thank you for responding. I had been considering Purple.*


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

:bump:


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

*Please comment more, I need feedback!!!*


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

*The BLUE ones make a great gift* for a boyfriend, husband, or dad!
*See what others say here:* http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1835355&page=3


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

:bump:


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

*Still $15 tyd*


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

:bump:


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

Get ready for fall...


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

:bump:


----------



## Clipshot (Apr 7, 2008)

I'll be gone elk hunting as much as possible in Sept.
If you have been thinking about getting one before your Fall season begins, please order ASAP.


----------

